# Windows 10 Sound ist sehr leise geworden



## PhoenixEX (16. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem:
seit gestern ist die Soundausgabe / Tonsausgabe auf meinem Win10 Rechner EXTREM leise geworden.

Ich muss sowohl meine Logitech Boxen als auch unter Win10 die Einstellung auf 100% setzten, damit ich da halbwegs was höre.
An den Boxen liegt es nicht, da ich den AUX Anschluss an meinem Handy getestet habe und einwandfrei funktionierte.

Wichtige Info:
ich gestern meine gesamte Hardware auf ein neues Gehäuse(Fractal R6) umgebaut.
Dabei war ich aber sehr vorsichtig.

Aber vor dem "Umbau" war der Ton normal
Kann es sein, dass ich am Motherboard was beschädigt habe?
Oder ist es was anderes?

Ich danke euch


EDIT:

Wenn ich mit maximaler Leistung Musik höre(was aber immernoch mittelmäßig ist), kommt auch so ein merkwürdiges rauschen aus den Boxen
Ich habe soeeben auch meinen Kopfhörer mal angesclossen.
Aber das Problem besteht immernoch.
Also muss es ja am Motherboard liegen....ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie das passiert seien kann, aber was kann ich den tuen?


----------



## Haarspalter (16. September 2018)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten die Lautstärke laut und leise zu stellen. Bei mir ist es auch so, dass meine Boxen rauschen, wenn ich sie auf maximal drehe und den sound über den pc regel. Hast du dich mal durchs System geklickt und die Soundeinstellungen durchgesehen? Vielleicht wurden die Boxen nicht richtig erkannt?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (16. September 2018)

Wurden die Abstandshalter für das Mainboard im neuem Gehäuse an die korrekte stellen angebracht?
Wurde ein Reset des Boards schon versucht mit anschließendem Audiotest des Onboard Audio?
Eventuell eine neuinstallation des Audiotreiber versuchen und austesten.
Es muß ja nicht unbedingt was am Board selbst die ursache sein,das könnte auch defekte Kabel/Stecker der Lautsprecher sein der einen wackelkontakt hat?
Das sollte man nochmal prüfen.

grüße Brex


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. September 2018)

Muss nicht unbedingt an der Hardware liegen, ich hatte das Problem auch schon bei einem Notebook. Da hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sich beim Sound-Treiber irgendwas verklemmte.
Hast du an deinem Rechner unlängst noch Updates gezogen? Wenn ja, versuche mal, das System über die Windows Systemsteuerung "Sichern & wiederherstellen" auf einen älteren Stand zurückzusetzen. Bei mir hat das damals geholfen.


----------



## PhoenixEX (17. September 2018)

Das Problem ist, dass meine aktuelle Box der AUX Anschluss direkt mit der Box verbunden ist.
Muss also mal eine Tester Box verwenden

Aber wenn es wirklich am Mainboard liegt....wie könnte ich das Problem umgehen?
Wäre beispieslweise der Kauf einer Soundkarte ausreichend?
Ich meine das hängt ja nicht wirklich damit zusammen oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2018)

Ganz blöde Frage: Du hast die Boxen schon an den richtigen Port gestöpselt?


----------



## Haarspalter (17. September 2018)

Bei meinem Netbook war auch der Soundchip defekt(von heute auf morgen war der Sound echt im Eimer) , d.h. bei den Boxen kam der Ton echt übel raus. Es reichte eine "externe Soundkarte" um wieder akzeptablen Sound zu bekommen. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie hochwertig deine Boxen sind und wie gut der Sound sein soll? Hatte mir so ein Ding gekauft: CSL - Externe USB Soundkarte mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Mit einer internen Soundkarte hättest natürlich einen noch besseren Sound.


----------

